# New Ultimate 30.9 x 350 3k carbon seatpost



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

less than a hundred miles since install, really pleased to have a slightly more central position on the bike instead of over the rear wheel with the WCS setback seatposts i always purchased before - climbing in the saddle seems easier already

135g out of the box, 120g after trim, $186(ish) from bikoneline.it

was very careful to evenly torque up the Ti bolts, giving the saddle an occasional wiggle to help it settle - seemed to work okay (touch wood)

planning to upgrade the standard alloy cradle to Smudek carbon, have an old alloy Thomson seatpost here, the lower cradle looks like it can support SLR Carbonio rails safer (also Smudek's are 2g lighter than New Ultimate's) might also consider Tune style round yokes if i spot any gouging on the top the rails

best


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I hope you have more luck with New Ultimate carbons than those buying the early versions. Those almost all failed. I sold a bunch of them and had to replace a lot of them...Just last week the clamp of my own New Ultimate came loose. They just put some glue inside which simply fell off making the parts float around now. 

By the way- There's Token carbon seatposts for much less money at about the same weight (140g uncut). Looking at them the only difference i see would be the logo printed to the sides.

Shown below the clamp of my New Ultimate 34,9 Carbon which should be held in place by some 2-component glue...you can see a piece of that glue on the top right...when i contacted the manufacturer they said i should put some 2-component glue on my own...I think for me that was the last New Ultimate seatpost.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nino from what i understand aren't you very close to that 90kg weight limit for a New Ultimate seatpost? (jokes) 

who did you go to for warranty? the point of purchase or does "New Ultimate" have a website now?

don't fret! there's a massive blob of epoxy glue inside my (new) New Ultimate seatpost - that rail that won't move

i wouldn't trust this design of seatpost on a hardtail racer - only on a cushty full suspension trailbike, and probably best long term with a Thomson style lower cradle that will support the saddle rails better

(by the way yourself) "there's Token carbon seatposts for much less money" - are you trying to sneakily hi-jack this New Ultimate seatpost thread in order to promote the token stuff YOU are selling? (!)

Mcfk probably make the best carbon seatposts right now - this ones 30.9 x 330mm (just needs lightweight epoxy on that rail for nirvana)


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> nino from what i understand aren't you very close to that 90kg weight limit for a New Ultimate seatpost? (jokes)
> 
> who did you go to for warranty? the point of purchase or does "New Ultimate" have a website now?
> 
> ...


No - i'm 150 lbs so definitely no danger for those posts

I just discovered the problem on my New Ultimate when i removed it from my bike as i will install a MCFK myself. I just got them and honestly hoped for lighter weight when they state 109g on their site for the 34,9/350...but well-i can live with those extra 10g.

No hi-jacking at all.Just a comment on my parts since my own experience with New Ultimate carbones isn't really the best. I was a biiiig fan of their aluminium versions years ago but then KCNC entered the market and made the New Ultimates vanish from the market with incredibly low prices. Same happened with New Ultimate Carbones which at first had serious durability issues and then Woodman and now Token entered the market offering the same style seatpost at much lower prices. Seeing you can get the "same" seatpost at much lower cost and seeing that New Ultimate still has some issues i think it is not the best choice at the moment. I contacted the main man from New Ultimate direct as i know him yet i was still a bit surprised of his reply. I personally don't have a problem to glue that clamp back in place BUT at the same time if you pay big $$ for a seatpost i hoped for a different solution. I could also send the seatpost back to New Ultimate to have it glued there but that will cost me money and i won't have the seatpost for quite a while as well...not really worth it.As mentioned - it's no big deal and i can do it on my own as well.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

That lower stradle looks pretty strong I have to say, looks better than a lot of other alloy and carbon versions, has some more support for the rails also!


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

Nino, are you selling the MCFK seat post?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mr. IROC-Z said:


> Nino, are you selling the MCFK seat post?


No - this is mine. I actually got two of them for both my Scott Scales.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Bastien is an MCFK stockist http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/advan...Csid=fadbfacf3ccb61505b097d6fe794cacf&x=0&y=0 - huge demand right now so might be a few weeks wait for custom orders


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> Bastien is an MCFK stockist http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/advan...Csid=fadbfacf3ccb61505b097d6fe794cacf&x=0&y=0 - huge demand right now so might be a few weeks wait for custom orders


That's one expensive way to impale yourself...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

¡ƃuıɔɐɹ ǝɔuɐɹnpuǝ ɹoɟ ɔɔǝɹ ʇou - ʎluo sɹǝuǝǝʍ ǝɹoɔpɹɐɥ 'lol


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey culturesponge, the Smudek carbon cradle you plan to upgrade to.....does the size of this vary with the seatpost size, and do you happen to know whether 30.9 is a stocked size? I also have a similar size/design post and a similar dilemma with wanting more support for seat rails.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

AlexRandall said:


> Hey culturesponge, the Smudek carbon cradle you plan to upgrade to.....does the size of this vary with the seatpost size, and do you happen to know whether 30.9 is a stocked size? I also have a similar size/design post and a similar dilemma with wanting more support for seat rails.


hello

i've an old Thomson elite post here, the lower cradle looks like it will better support SLR Carbonio rails with a carbon tube/yoke style seatpost than an alloy cradle

the heads of the seatpost are the same (also saddle rails) its just the diameters of the post tube that are different to suit frames

to be honest i'm just going to give it a try, should be here in 2 weeks ... if i stop posting on here you'll know i'm laid up in hospital waiting for a sphincter transplant

Smudek's a really nice bloke, he thinks it will work also

why not drop him a line?: [email protected]


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

I have 4 new ultimates that I have bought in the last 6 months. Zero issues. Good posts for the money. I won't buy a Token simply because I think they look like a cheap knock off type of product.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

me too, that's exactly why i bought "New Ultimate" rather than a token product - thanks for posting


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Smudek delivers!*

the Smudek carbon cradle is here all the way from Poland to SoCal @ just over 10 days after sending payment, superfast - especially with belching volcano's causing all kinds of transit havoc

carbon cradle here: http://smud-carbon.eu/thomson_lower.html

Smudek also made us 2x 6g 36.9mm carbon seatpost clamps (brilliant + excellent price too)

seatpost clamp here: http://smud-carbon.eu/clampCL.html

the Smudek carbon cradle is 10g lighter than the alloy Thomson original & a decent 2g lighter than a standard issue New Ultimate alloy cradle

testride tomorrow!


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the max torque really only 3nm on that lower? 
If so then I'll definitely be staying away from those.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Smudek installed, now 118g - Schmolke seatpost territory!*

been a quiet afternoon so i took a min to swapout the New Ultimate alloy cradle for the Smudek carbon

there looks to be a smallish overlap with the Thomson style cradle - so could be okay to use with 31.6mm, perhaps even 34.9 seatposts well? (perhaps anyway)

2nd to last pic is the literally massive gobs of glue inside the seatpost tube on the rails - no chance of them breaking loose nino!

not sure where 3nm comes into play here? i was able to torque up the seatpost + new clamp without any probs. rather than over torque i use carbon friction paste and take my time - after 7 years battling with WCS 1-bolt seatposts, EC90 1-bolt & USE Alien 1-bolt before that even - these New Ultimate posts are a breeze to work with

best


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I ordered the Smud lower carbon craddle as well. It looks like it will support much better then the stock Token lower section. Hopefully this will be the case.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nice one DavidR1 :thumbsup:

the slight overlap with the Smudek carbon Thomson cradle measured 3mm evenly on both sides - looks like they would also work with seatpost wider than my 30.9

post some pics!


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

culturesponge...from your pics it looks like that craddle is not 100% fully supposted by the cut out in the seatpost. Looks more like the craddle is undersize for a smaller diameter seatpost? Anyway, interesting product to improve support on carbon rail seatposts.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks 

it might be the opposite, the cradle has about 3-4mm excess each side of at the widest point on my 30.9 post tube (in the 3rd pic) - so 31.6 even perhaps 34.9 tubes could be okay. 

the upper & lower cradles are the same for all sizes of Thomson Elite seatpost i believe (please correct me someone if i'm wrong)

with the carbon cradle it tooks less torque to tighten up the 2 bolts so they don't creak when the saddle is wiggled

70 miles now & its working perfectly without needing any adjustment - i highly recommend a Smudek carbon cradle upgrade for tube type seatposts + carbon rail saddles

best + cheers


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Sides looks ok...I'm talking about front and rear. The new craddle doesn't look like it goes up to the edge of the seatpost half-moon cutout.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i see what you mean

the post tube cut is slightly flaired for the alloy New Ultimate cradle

yes there's a slight gap at the top front, perhaps 1mm, but the cradle is solid without any movement when torqued up


----------



## bottleboy (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone wants to buy a new ultimate 30.9x350 post? Only mounted not ridden...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> i see what you mean
> 
> the post tube cut is slightly flaired for the alloy New Ultimate cradle
> 
> yes there's a slight gap at the top front, perhaps 1mm, but the cradle is solid without any movement when torqued up


Just don't wash your bike...water will go in there and down the seattube directly into the BB...Maybe apply some silicone to prevent dirt/water from entering there?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks nino - another great excuse not to wash! (another is rusty frame pivot bearings) i've drivetrain ocd after every single ride but only really clean the bike when it gets weighed :thumbsup:

if it wasn't for the macro photos that tiny gap at the top front wouldn't be under scrutiny, at least 95% of the carbon cradle is supported by the seatpost tube cut-out as is - just that little bit top front (argh)

its on the cleaner frame side of the post, but mud dust and grit could get in depending how often you ride Houffalize - yes silicone would work great and no need to dissmantle & could be applied in situ (also might have some damping effect). also have some 1mm thick peices of glue backed 3k carbon veneer that could shim the small gap at the top too

best


----------



## bottleboy (Apr 14, 2009)

anyone knows where I can find nice/good pics from houffailize?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

some great Houffalize photos's here : http://www.cyclingdirt.org/photos/album_assoc/251860

...i put some silicone on the gap before this mornings training ride (i'll spare you another photo not much to see)

(but) looking straight down on the clamping area there really is no gap for dirt to pass through to the inside the seatpost - just a small space between the cradle and the cut-out at the top

just 2 meek creaks from the seatpost on rough technical sections, but otherwise silent and trouble free during a 4 hour ride today


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

culturesponge,
You mention you wouldn't use this seatpost on a hardtail. (I'm 180lbs riding a Ti hardtail) would you suggest I look elsewhere (thomson masterpiece or ultralight ti)?

nino (or other users),
same question


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

only had the New Ultimate post for a few weeks so building up trust, but if I could afford that missing hardtail in my stable i'd probably get another one for it. the mrs rigid bike has a Syntace P6 which i consider the standard for carbon post

so far seems like the post should be okay on a hardtail, just as long as you stand on the pedals for tecnical sections (duh) the post has a 90kg weight limit so you should be okay with gear

just check the rail has plenty of glue on both sides so it won't budge & use blue locktite on the 2 bolt threads so they don't unwind, also perhaps upgrade the cradle to alloy Thomson or Smudek carbon

good luck

........................edit to change weight limit from 80 - 90...................


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

wolverine14 said:


> culturesponge,
> You mention you wouldn't use this seatpost on a hardtail. (I'm 180lbs riding a Ti hardtail) would you suggest I look elsewhere (thomson masterpiece or ultralight ti)?
> 
> nino (or other users),
> same question


I see culturesponge mentioned 80 Kilos max. weight for the New Ultimate so i would definitely look elsewhere.
80 Kilos is a very low number for a seatpost used on a MTB...and as mentioned my experience with those New Ultimates wasn't the best as many came back and had issues. There's similar weight seatposts out there for less money with a higher weight limit as well. A Masterpiece is heavier though but for sure much stronger and will have better durability for sure.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> n (just needs lightweight epoxy on that rail for nirvana)


Guys, what's the glue for? I have a KCNC Ti Pro Lite and I don't use glue in it. And it seems to have the same parts of a New Ultimate or Mcfk seatpost. I just don't see the point of spending $$$ on a seatpost then having to have to put some glue/epoxy on it to make it work fine.:skep: I plan to get a Mcfk myself though and just doing some research first. Thanks guys!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*200lb rider weight limit for New Ultimate seatpost*



nino said:


> I see culturesponge mentioned 80 Kilos max. weight for the New Ultimate so i would definitely look elsewhere.
> 80 Kilos is a very low number for a seatpost used on a MTB...and as mentioned my experience with those New Ultimates wasn't the best as many came back and had issues. There's similar weight seatposts out there for less money with a higher weight limit as well. A Masterpiece is heavier though but for sure much stronger and will have better durability for sure.


blah, blah, blah

my bad, the current New Ultimate has a weight limit of 198lb or 90kg & not 80kg. sorry, serves me right for posting onto mtbr on an iphone, should have waited.

nino, if you used to sell an earlier version of the New Ultimate seatpost you should have known that i had made an error in the rider weight and simply corrected me? ....instead you go on to say how low 80kg is ect, ect

best seatpost for a hardtail IMHO could be a Syntace P6 - we have them on 3 bikes, 2 with Selle Italia oval carbon rails, as far as i know a P6 has no rider weight limit - its not a weenie seatpost mind.

Pic 1. Syntace P6 27.2 x 400mm
Pic 2. Syntace P6 30.9 x 310mm


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys? Can anyone tell me what the glue is for please? Thanks!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

further up this thread nino posted a photo of a broken New Ultimate seatpost and writes how the lack of glue on the clamp rail caused the failure - he went on to intinuate that all New Ultimate seatposts are likely to fail if the pesky rail is not well glued

an Mcfk post that arrived here broken had no glue on the rail, so according to nino that was destined to fail, it was also 7g more than promised by Mcfk so abit of a rip-off

also the Mcfk seatpost had a 75kg max rider weight limit -which is really low 

if you want to take a chance with a superlight tube + rail type seatpost, just make sure the rail that holds the clamps that grip onto your seatpost rails is not able to move or it might break the carbon post tube

(written on an iphone so sorry for any typos or other errors)


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> further up this thread nino posted a photo of a broken New Ultimate seatpost and writes how the lack of glue on the clamp rail caused the failure - he went on to intinuate that all New Ultimate seatposts are likely to fail if the pesky rail is not well glued
> 
> an Mcfk post that arrived here broken had no glue on the rail, so according to nino that was destined to fail, it was also 7g more than promised by Mcfk so abit of a rip-off
> 
> ...


May i get things straight:
I didn't post any pics of a broken seatpost so far! The pic above just shows that the glue came off and all clamping parts float around/fall off...

I said i sold many New Ultimate carbons in the past. Most of them failed and needed to be replaced. They failed in the junction from the round tube going through the carbon tube .That bore elongated - even on roadbikes and lighter riders ! See picture of such a post below! That was in 2006 already...My own seatpost got about a 1/2 year old before the glue fell out. That's why i said it seems these posts didn't get any better.But my seatpost with that glue coming off is by no means destroyed. I just discovered the glue coming off when i replaced the seatpost with the MCFK. That glue just holds things in place, but anyway - if they put glue it means it's supposed to be there...seeing the amount of glue they put now it seems they know that problem and just put more of it these days.

With MCFK you get the seatpost according your needs. You order it for your weight so it gets designed for this purpose. Also the clamping area is specified and rather short (+/- 20mm). If you had 75 Kilo limit it was designed to fit that given weight you specified when ordering.

Me too i wasn't happy when my MCFK was "overweight". They ask a lot of money for the post so you expect it to weigh what is promised. Maybe they state weights of 50 Kilo riders on their site? Who knows? Me too i weigh only 68 kilos yet my seatpost was 9g overweight...

Anyway - i just stated that for a guy weighing close to the weight limit the NU wouldn't be the best suggestion.That's it.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

why are were you not banned?

admit it nino, you saw a New Ultimate thread on weight weenies as a threat to your thread promoting the token seatposts that you let people know you are sellling.

post #2 in the thread (that also has a photo that appears to be a broken NU seatpost)



nino said:


> I hope you have more luck with New Ultimate carbons than those buying the early versions. Those almost all failed. I sold a bunch of them and had to replace a lot of them...Just last week the clamp of my own New Ultimate came loose. They just put some glue inside which simply fell off making the parts float around now.
> 
> By the way- There's Token carbon seatposts for much less money at about the same weight (140g uncut). Looking at them the only difference i see would be the logo printed to the sides.
> 
> Shown below the clamp of my New Ultimate 34,9 Carbon which should be held in place by some 2-component glue...you can see a piece of that glue on the top right...when i contacted the manufacturer they said i should put some 2-component glue on my own...I think for me that was the last New Ultimate seatpost.


admin please ban nino

.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> why are were you not banned?
> 
> admit it nino, you saw a New Ultimate thread on weight weenies as a threat to your thread promoting the token seatposts that you let people know you are sellling.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about???
No-i didn't visit that forum.I very seldom look over there anyway.

The 1st picture just shows the glue that came off of my clamping parts( which can be seen on the top right).Nothing is broken at all. I never said so. If it looks weird to you i'm sorry! This is an OFFSET seatpost used on my own Scott Scale so the clamping parts are a bit offset...maybe that's what got you believe something was broken?

It's just the above picture that shows a defective post which i posted just to get things straight. It seems you got my comments all mixed up in this thread.That is actually a picture of one of the defective posts that came back in 2006 just to show there were indeed serious durability issues in the past.

That i personally bought some new New Ultimate Carbons for my own bikes just last year should tell you me too i was still believing in them. I probably wouldn't have noted the glue coming off if i hadn't replaced it with a lighter seatpost just 2 weeks ago. I didn't notice anything.The saddle was still thight. As mentioned many many times i still like the New Ultimate aluminiums. I still use one on my own Roadbike so i definitely don't talk against them but rather have had mixed experience but only with the CARBON versions. That's it.

Shown below my MTB with the New Ultimate carbon installed and my Roadbike with the New Ultimate aluminium (93g!!) installed. So i actually use these posts myself !!!


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Somebody have a 30,9 carbon post left perhaps? I'm looking for a broken post (don't need the head), just need a good and light carbon 30,9mm shaft, around 350-400mm long?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nino said:


> What are you talking about???
> No-i didn't visit that forum.I very seldom look over there anyway.


??? this weight weenie forum.

sorry i did not bother to read the rest of your post

nino, you really should be banned for abusing this forum to promote what your selling and also for beating down on anything that you are not

how are you not banned?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> ??? this weight weenie forum.
> 
> sorry i did not bother to read the rest of your post
> 
> ...


That seems to be your main problem-you should actually read what is written. Again - i'm using these posts myself and just gave some info on New Ultimate.Positive and negative alike.
Comparing a product with others that look the same is only logical. If you had shown the New Ultimate aluminiums i would have talked about the very similar KCNC which you can get for much less money by now...this is no selling but comparing products to others on the market. I also showed a MCFK seatpost which is a couple of grams lighter than the NU it replaces but it comes at a MUCH higher cost again. No - i'm not selling them....i'm just comparing them.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

This forum would be pretty boring without nino. Lets just accept the fact that the guy sells stuff. It's up to us to believe him or not. But we have to admit that nino has contributed some pretty cool stuff in this forum.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i used to think so too (him being an artist and all) - but now my patience is running out 

he treats mtbr members like children

2nd post in this thread is classic nino. 

mostly nino recycles articles from european magazines and forums, but any new thread he actually starts on this weight weenies forum is 99% a product that he is selling

that "iam a douchebag so ignore whatever i have to say" disclaimer under his posts is not enough

...i wish he'd stop posting photo's of Italian ice cream too


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

I have to admit, Nino is somebody who is really present. But he also has a good information on the forum... Just don't take everything to serious then or don't reed it... And what's wrong with Italian Icecream?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nothing, i love it!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> ...i wish he'd stop posting photo's of Italian ice cream too


Ha-i knew you guys would love those ice cream mountains

But why should i post parts that are well known?
I show new parts when they are new, not when they are well known. It sometimes just happens i have some parts as one of the first so i might be to blame because of this...but in this thread i just gave my comments on seatposts I USE MYSELF!! I really don't understand what your problem is here.


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

He might treat mtbr members like children, but i believe we are all old enough to judge ourselves. And yes, i got to agree its pretty boring without him around.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

viva la nino :skep:


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> ??? this weight weenie forum.
> 
> sorry i did not bother to read the rest of your post
> 
> ...


You should be banned for trying to convince people buying a NU seatpost that cost double than others for same weight ..... and yes Token carbon seatpost works perfect .










PD:I bought this token seatpost in spain and call for a ban is cheap as you see


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

xcatax said:


> You should be banned for trying to convince people buying a NU seatpost that cost double than others for same weight


lol, very droll.

??

i've nothing to sell, my posts are not to promote an online business selling bike parts (unlike nino)

i just started a thread here on weight weenies about my new New Ultimate post that i lightened from 135g to 118g - so what exactly is wrong with that?

.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

And are thos MCFK posts realy that good? And yes, I care about those few grams :blush:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i wish i could answer but mine arrived crushed in the post (terrible packing job)

the Mcfk carbon cradle is a work of art

my tuned NU 30.9 x350mm seatpost with a 90kg rider limit is now only 7g more than a custom made ud carbon Mcfk 30.9 x330mm (for 70kg rider) - but alot less than 1/2 the price


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> my tuned NU 30.9 x350mm seatpost with a 90kg rider limit is now only 7g more than a custom made ud carbon Mcfk 30.9 x330mm (for 70kg rider) - but alot less than 1/2 the price


 You are still paying double


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

hola

i'm gad your really, really happy with your seatpost:thumbsup:

my New Ultimate 30.9 x350mm cost $186 & weighs 118g now

so do tell: what size is your seatpost, what did it cost, what does it weigh?


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

You paid 165e plus shiping cost for a carbon pipe thats about same weight as token then you tuned to get that weight ... whats wrong with you ? you paid double :skep:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

xcatax said:


> You paid 165e plus shiping cost for a carbon tube thats about same weight as token then you tuned to get that weight ... whats wrong with you ? you paid double :skep:


what's wrong with you?

i don't have to pay EU tax like you do, also my order was not just for a solitary seatpost - it was for several items

if i was to purchase another New Ultimate seatpost today it would cost $171 because the Euro is in such a mess.

you seem to think that a token seatpost is the exactly same as New Ultimate? - how much weight does the token graphics add?

gwan then, please answer: what does your bargain token seatpost weigh & exactly how much did it cost?


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

My Token Superlite weighed 148 grams stock (31.6mm and 350mm length) and cost me $80 so the New Ultimate is lighter though more expensive.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*token*

found this info on the token website

shame no ud carbon option - marble looks terrible (IMHO)

best.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

IM31408 said:


> My Token Superlite weighed 148 grams stock (31.6mm and 350mm length) and cost me $80 so the New Ultimate is lighter though more expensive.


 No , because his NU seatpost is :
30,9 not 31,6
330 or less not 350mm
This thread is owned


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry I can't put a link to it, because of the way the token site is done. But they have a seatpost claimed at 111g in 27.2X350mm. Model number is
TK9141C

EDIT: Did a quick search, looks like this token post cost around $150USD.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*droll troll*



xcatax said:


> This thread is owned


(yawning here too) ...hasn't this has been fun today?

(ebay only?) token brand seatposts and New Ultimate seatposts are not the same, delude yourself all you want

my NU 30.9 x 350mm was 135g new/uncut - the token budget price version is 142g stated (or 145g actual) what makes that weight difference - a New Ultimate logo?

i'm happy you paid less for your seatpost - now it won't matter so much when you have to replace it :thumbsup:

http://www.newultimate.com/

.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> (yawning here too) ...hasn't this has been fun today?
> 
> i'm happy you paid less for your seatpost - now it won't matter so much when you have to replace it :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 No , you are not happy , im not going to replace my seatpost and i like my components over your NU overprice garbage . 
Thanks anyways for your NU publicity :eekster: that atached image :nono:


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

xcatax said:


> No , because his NU seatpost is :
> 30,9 not 31,6
> 330 or less not 350mm
> This thread is owned


The difference between the weights of 30.9 and 31.6 are negligible and it started off as a 350mm anyways. There is a difference in weight and since the clamps are identical including the alloy cradle, the New Ultimate seat post is clearly lighter.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

IM31408 said:


> The difference between the weights of 30.9 and 31.6 are negligible and it started off as a 350mm anyways. There is a difference in weight and since the clamps are identical including the alloy cradle, the New Ultimate seat post is clearly lighter.


Lets see or you are blind

















uhmm 50mm ¿?
Again i repeat you could have tuned a token seatpost and get same weight for !/2 price cost so you paid double


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

let's not feed the troll anymore


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> let's not feed the troll anymore


 You call me a troll for warning people that they have same for half price , you are biased but others will understand it .


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

IM31408 said:


> The difference between the weights of 30.9 and 31.6 are negligible and it started off as a 350mm anyways. There is a difference in weight and since the clamps are identical including the alloy cradle, the New Ultimate seat post is clearly lighter.


At least older New Ultimate clamping parts are definitely different. They are identical to older KCNC and 5g lighter than the ones found on the Token. Also my MCFK clamping parts are the same, heavy ones like the Tokens. Just by looking at them they say "overbuilt"

By replacing just the 2 clamping parts you can get the Token+MCFK 5g lighter and voilà - the Token is the same weight as the New Ultimate. There is no rocket science used in those NU posts...they just cost more. I like the cleaner looking logo though. I can't understand why the asian companies always have to plaster such huge and colorful logos on their sweet parts.

But let this thread rest in peace - there's guys not wanting to see that some cheapo asia stuff is the same (make this similar) than their higher priced item. Both are cool parts though and still cost waaaay less than those german high-end carbon makers ask for posts that have really just a minimal weight advantage.

Shown below the mentioned parts from KCNC/New Ultimate and the heavier ones by Token/MCFK


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey guys, let's cut out the personal attacks. Thanks.


----------



## shelit (Jun 4, 2009)

bottleboy said:


> Anyone wants to buy a new ultimate 30.9x350 post? Only mounted not ridden...


Why are you selling?


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nino should have been banned long long time ago, people like me who bought stuff from him know most things he sells are lower quality, and he gives absolutely no guarantee. I´m warning you all, don´t ever buy from him, buy ur bike stuff on a bike shop. He sells light ****.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

MaLoL said:


> Nino should have been banned long long time ago, people like me who bought stuff from him know most things he sells are lower quality, and he gives absolutely no guarantee. I´m warning you all, don´t ever buy from him, buy ur bike stuff on a bike shop. He sells light ****.


:skep: :eekster: :skep: :eekster: :skep: :eekster: :skep: :eekster: :skep:


----------

